# Horror films of the year 2013 - did I miss anything?



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 27, 2013)

Just seems like theres been nothing exactly mind-blowing.

Anyone know whether there's anything good I've missed?

For reference, notable stuff I've seen and thoughts:

Very good:
_Dark Skies
Hypothermia
The Wrong House
Franksteinâ€™s Army
Antisocial
Banshee Chapter_

Good movies I donâ€™t love like others do:
_The Conjuring
The Dead 2: India
R.I.P.D.
Willow Creek_

Didnâ€™t care for:
_Hollow
The Purge
The ABCâ€™s of Death
Curse of Chucky
No One Lives_

Eagerly awaiting:
_Stranded
Shadow People
Come Out and Play
The Dyatlov Pass Incident
Youâ€™re Next
Outpost 11
Rites of Spring
V/H/S II_

Not wasting time watching:
_The Last Exorcism part 2
Insidious part 2
Paranormal Activity _part 39874031967497-And-Infinity

Seems odd that this year would be the first without anything I'd consider great since '08.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

Conjuring was actually well filmed but didn't find it exactly scary. It's not a gorefest but it had a couple of jump moments. Then again I find games and game glitches more scary than movies because of the interaction.


----------

